# Sell & transfer a tivo mini to others?



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

Is it just as easy to sell and transfer a lifetime'd mini, to someone else, as w/ a regular lifetime Tivo? What's the going price?

Still deciding on taking the advisor discount for Mini;
not sure I can use it to replace my lifetime'd Premiere, as I have an S3 as main device that I can't directly stream to the mini, have to transfer to my roamio first which is a bit of a pain.


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

OK, talked to Tivo cust service chat, and they replied:
" The TiVo device is yours and you can sell them if you would like to. If they have Product Lifetime Service that would go with the TiVo device with the new owner. "

30-day money back guarantee should apply to tivo & lifetime as well.


Just strange I haven't seen any for sale on ebay etc... maybe everyone so happy they don't want to part with them


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

There is really no reason to sell them unless you leave the TiVo ecosystem.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm about to give one to my Sister so I'll find out if there are any problems transferring them. I got one of those advisory panel coupons from another member here and used it to buy a Roamio Pro for my wife and two Minis. One of the Minis will go in our spare room, but the other one is going to go to my Sister along with the Premiere XL4 my wife will no longer be using. I could just leave them on my account but I want to be able to transfer her recordings from her current HD units.


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> There is really no reason to sell them unless you leave the TiVo ecosystem.


True... driver is getting money back, in case it doesn't work well enough for my situation, or for intended gift recipient.

I basically want to capture a deal now while it exists- but any deal isn't cheap any more if you end up not wanting/using it


----------

